# bully's need to feel relevant. weak people befriend them



## Guest (Aug 11, 2016)

Fact: bully's want to be liked sometimes they go to extra lengths to make people feel like shit so they make fun of people but the truth is no one likes a bully they pretend to because they are afraid to be bullied themselves???? its a must that bully's get attention they feed on it and in a very sick way it makes them feel special without it they are extremely lonely People????????

another fact: I am not a bully I think people get the wrong impression of me I am a sweet honest loving mother, daughter ,girlfriend and friend who can be extremely opinionated at times about somethings but I promise you when I run into people who are being mean for absolutely no reason to anybody especially here at dpselfhelp I get harsh with my words because I don't like bully's period✊


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ohhh boy...


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Michael Brown age 18 was killed by police in Ferguson MO in August 2014. His parents said he was "a gentle giant". I grew up in the inner city and people like Mr. Brown are relevant there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2016)

Might I ask what does Michael brown have to do with anything that I just said? What do you mean people like Michel brown are relevant in the inner city are you referring to bully's aka stick up kids and want to be thugs being praised in the hood?I would also like to know in what connection does that video have to do with Michael brown? Was that him? Because all I seen in that video was a bunch of broke bitches beating on a old man and taking the little bit of assets that he possibly has they even took it as far as digging in his pockets looking for some money, what a bum he's that much of a bum that he would go in that old mans pockets and most likely would of took a dollar in change if that's what was in there! He probably wanted to know what was in that bag that would be worth some money he probably walked around trying to sell the bag! I despise nothing more then broke people like that guy who would steal penny's and dollors because they are that pathetic reminds me of a addict.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

The video is of Michael Brown. Yes, I am suggesting that violence is currency in the hood.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)

Wow what a asshole he was. That's all I have to say.


----------

